# Cheapest monochrome laser printer that runs on linux



## shaunak (Feb 1, 2010)

A quick question:

I am looking for a laser printer that satisfies the following:
1. Monochrome
2. Cheapest on the market
3. Runs on Linux


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

HP Laserjet P1007. I have this and it runs flawlessly in Ubuntu.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2010)

HP LaserJet 1018.. runs with the help of HP-LIP programme.. I have this and i'm running it on the system since last 4 years..


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2010)

^ It has been discontinued and has been replaced by HP Laserjet P1007.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh.. I didnt' knew it.. can the P1007 be refilled??


----------



## shaunak (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

Anyone know if samsung runs on tux? Coz it was a tad cheaper than HP.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2010)

^^ I have no idea about Samsung.

btw, Canon sucks to the core when it comes to Linux support. Rather I should say, it rocks at Linux NO Support.

HP has the best support for Linux and you should only go for it.


----------



## prakashr85 (Feb 18, 2010)

what's the price of p1007


----------



## Vensanga (Feb 22, 2010)

am also planning to buy Hp laser printer..whats the price of this one???


----------



## hellknight (Mar 1, 2010)

Canon LBP 2900 has Linux drivers as mentioned on their site.. All Samsung Lasers support Linux.. I read that sometime ago in Linux for You magazine..


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2010)

I will always say NO to Canon, whether they have Linux drivers or not. They don't support FOSS. I bought a Canon LiDE 100 scanner and was in a state of "awwwww" when I realized that it is totally unusable in Linux. No drivers, nothing.

HP LaserJet p1007 should be around 5.5k.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 2, 2010)

ico said:


> I bought a Canon LiDE 100 scanner and was in a state of "awwwww"



Precisely the same reaction here. 

I have zeroed in on a Samsung ML series printer.


----------



## shaunak (Mar 8, 2010)

I finally bought the ML 2245 for 5.2K since it has a separate toner+drum.


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase.


----------

